# Alpine Wethers for sale



## ellisannie (Jul 11, 2011)

I've got eight nice looking and friendly 16 month old wethers for sale. They all have horns, strong legs. My wethers reach 200-225 lbs. at two years of age. Don't pass these guys up. I have always sold wethers every year to pack folks but nobody seems interested this year. They have been priced at $100.00 each for awhile but I increased the price to $120.00 each because I had to lock them up ( because of the browse now being poor ), and am feeding hay. They are CL and CAE free. If I don't hear from anyone on the wethers, they will be sold to a gal for weed eating, in a week. I need to hear from you by the 5th of November.I live in Plains,Montana.


----------

